# Satellite Dish Tripod Or Stand



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

need to try to find source for tripod or stand to mount sat dish on .. would like a bubble type level or some sort of directional assistance device also..have it mounted to the rear of the coach now but some parks have no clearance for trees etc. thanking you all in advance shy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would go to Ebay and do a search for DirecTV, DSS, or whatever you have. I got my tripod from there for like $30 including shipping. They also have everything else you are looking for at a fraction of what an RV dealer wants.

Steve


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Check out www.rvdishmount.com. I got one of these about 2 yrs ago and still love it. Easy to use, sets up quick and takes up little storage space. Works VERY well. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I went to radioshack and bought a roof mount tripod. I put a piece of pvc pipe in it and mount my dish on that. Not the prettiest, but it works. My dad has a mount that sets on the ground, I kind of like that better.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Considering the 'variety' of situations you will encounter camping (unless you always camp at the same place), I would think a portable ground unit would be essential. I know in the parks I frequent, there is no place on the coach I could mount a dish that would always - of even usually - work for me.

A roof mount would sure look nicer. But getting a good shot at the satellite - through the trees - could be a real challenge.

Gotta love that DirecTV though!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I built one like this, that sits on it's back. Nice thing is...it works great, it's cheap, and low to the ground and handles the wind great!










I also have one with dual heads (larger dish) and simply mounted it to a square piece of plywood. I had the dual on the PVC mount, but you can't pull in 2 sats at the same time when the dish is on it's back. (only the single, or the dual can be used, but you'll only hit one sat at a time)

I just set them on the ground, and adjust accordingly.

PS...I changed all the nuts to WINGNUTS for easy, on the road adjustments.

Here is the link to build your own: PVC SAT MOUNT


----------

